# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  split-tjedan dojenja 2005

## zrinka

drage rode, rodmani, simpatizeri rode, simpatizeri dojenja i sl.  :Smile: 

u marmontovoj, 1.10.2005., u subotu, od 10-13 h, blizu McDonaldsa i skandala, roda ce imati stand, na kojem cemo dijeliti nase materijale, letke i brosure, i prodavati rodine majice za velike i male....

dodjite, pridruzite nam se i tako poduprite nasu akciju....

na standu cete moci dobiti i prakticne savjete o dojenju i pitati sve sto vas treba oko dojenja....

----------


## Angel

veselim se akciji i druženju, ali vjerovatno neću biti tu  :/ 
u svakom slučaju, informaciju sam proslijedila dalje te se nadam velikom odazivu splićanki.

----------


## lara26

a da se napokon dokopamo tih majica...  :D 
a i treba nam nova nalja za auto, ona je izblijedila

----------


## zrinka

super cure  :Smile: 
vidimo se

nalja ce biti  :Smile:

----------


## ina66

ja, na žalost, ne mogu doći u Marmontovu pa me zanima može li se rezervirati koja majica za moje malo čudovište?

----------


## happy mummy

ina, imas pp

----------


## ina66

vidjela i odgovorila

----------


## zrinka

cure, vidimo se danas!  :Smile:

----------


## MajaMajica

bila na korčuli, mislila na vas, kako je bilo?

----------


## Angel

upoznali cure, kupili majice, dobili nalje, prošetali gradom i zadovoljni se vratili kući. 
 :D

----------


## zrinka

bile je super
jedino sto su ans mediji ovaj put zaobilsli  :/

----------

